# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  تعريف القانون الدولي الخاص وبيان موضوعاته ومصادره

## هيثم الفقى

تعريف القانون الدولي الخاص وبيان موضوعاته ومصادره

تعريف القانون الدولي الخاص .

هو قانون متميز يطبق علي الأشخاص الخاصة التي ترتبط فيما بينها بعلاقات ذات طابع دولي فالقانون الدولي الخاص هو قانون متميز ،وتميزه ينبع من أنه لا يعالج سوي المشاكل المترتبة علي الطابع الدولي لتلك العلاقة تاركا تنظيمها الموضوعي لأحد الدول التي ترتبط بها وهو قانون يطبق علي الأشخاص الخاصة ،وهذا ما يميزه عن القانون الدولي العام الذي يطبق علي الدول والمنظمات الدولية .وهؤلاء الأشخاص يرتبطون فيما بينهم بعلاقة ذات طابع دولي .والعلاقة ذات الطابع الدولي هي العلاقة التي ترتبط من خلال عناصرها بأكثر من دولة ،وبالتالي بأكثر من نظام قانوني .فعلي سبيل المثال عقد الزواج المبرم بين إماراتي وفرنسية هو علاقة ذات طابع دولي لأنها ترتبط بدولة الإمارات عن طريق جنسية الزوج، وبدولة فرنسا عن طريق جنسية الزوجة.كذلك فإن عقد البيع المبرم في مصر بين شركة سعودية وشركة أمريكية هو عقد دولي يرتبط بمصر عن طريق سببه، وبالسعودية والولايات المتحدة عن طريق جنسية أطرافه

موضوعات القانون الدولي الخاص.
للقانون الدولي الخاص ثلاثة موضوعات :
توزيع الأفراد توزيعا دوليا (الجنسية والموطن ) ، وتمتع الأجانب بالحقوق (مركز الأجانب ) واستعمال الحقوق وحمايتها (أو تنازع القوانين وتنازع الاختصاص القضائي الدوليين ) وبالرغم من تمايز كل موضوع من هذه الموضوعات عن الآخر من حيث ما يعالجه ،إلا أنها تشترك جميعها في هدف واحد هو تنظيم الحياة الدولية الخاصة ،الأمر الذي يمكن من ضمهم معا لتكون موضوعا لفرع من فروع القانون .فتوزيع الأشخاص توزيعا دوليا مما يترتب عليه من تفرقة بين الوطنيين والأجانب أوبين المتوطنين وغير المتوطنين ،يستتبع بيان ما يتمتع به هؤلاء وأولئك من حقوق .والاعتراف للأجنبي بالتمتع بالحقوق يتبعه البحث في القانون الذي يحكم استعمال هذه الحقوق وحمايتها ،وهذا ما يقع في ميدان تنازع القوانين كذلك تنازع الاختصاص ،إذا ما تطلب الأمر التماس حماية القضاء . 

مصادر القانون الدولي الخاص .
قد تكون هذه المصادر رسمية وقد تكون غير رسمية أو تفسيرية.

المصادر الرسمية 
التشريع 
.وهو القانون المكتوب الصادر عن الإرادة الصادرة عن المشرع والذي يطبقه القاضي علي المنازعات التي يفصل فيها.وتختلف أهمية التشريع كمصدر للقانون الدولي الخاص تبعا لاختلاف موضوعاته .ففيما يتعلق بالجنسية ونظرا لاتصالها الوثيق بكيان الدولة فإن تنظيمها لا يكون إلا من خلال القواعد التي يصدره المشرع الوطني .وقد يورد المشرع القواعد الخاصة بالجنسية في الدستور أو في التشريع العادي، أو يوزع هذه القواعد بين الاثنين. أما بالنسبة لتنازع القوانين وتنازع الاختصاص الدوليين فإن التشريع لم يمارس دورا هاما إلا في تاريخ حديث نسبيا.وقد ظل القضاء يعتمد طيلة عدة قرون علي الحلول التي وضعها الفقه،وخصوصا في إطار نظرية الأحوال .ولم تأخذ أهمية التشريع في التعاظم بالنسبة لتنازع القوانين وتنازع الاختصاص إلا منذ منتصف القرن التاسع عشر.

العرف 
.وهو مجموعة القواعد القانونية التي نشأت من تواتر السلوك في مسألة معينة علي نحو معين تواترا مقتربا بالاعتقاد في إلزامية هذا السلوك .ويعد العرف مصدر هام للقانون الدولي الخاص .إلا أن أهميته تختلف بحسب اختلاف موضوعاته . فهي ضعيفة في الجنسية نظرا للطبيعة السياسية لها ولاتصالها بكيان الدولة وسيادتها ،الأمر الذي يجعل استقلال المشرع بتنظيمها أمرا منطقيا وتزداد أهمية العرف بالنسبة لمركز الأجانب حيث يعد مصدر تاريخي لكثير من القواعد التي تحدد الحقوق التي يتمتع بها الأجانب والتي تم تكريسها تشريعيا في الكثير من الدول الحديثة. وتبلغ أهمية العرف منتهاها بالنسبة لقواعد تنازع القوانين ،لأن معظم هذه القواعد نشأت عرفية في الأصل ثم امتدت لها يد المشرع بالتقنين .ومن أمثلة ذلك: قاعدة خضوع شكل التصرف لقانون محل إبرامه - خضوع الميراث في المنقول لقانون موطن المتوفى - خضوع موضوع العقد لقانون إرادة المتعاقدين. وللعرف أهمية مماثلة بالنسبة لقواعد الاختصاص القضائي الدولي ،حيث نشأت كثير من تلك القواعد في كنف العرف قبل أن تتناولها يد المشرع بالتقنين .ومن أمثلة هذه القواعد قاعدة اختصاص محكمة موقع المال ،وقاعدة تتبع المدعي للمدعي عليه للمدعي عليه أمام محكمة موطن هذا الأخير.

المعاهدات.
المعاهدات قد تكون ثنائية وقد تكون جماعية ،وقد ينص في المعاهدة الجماعية علي حق أية دولة في الانضمام إليها مستقبلا وذلك بقصد التوسع في نطاق تطبيقها وتختلف أهمية المعاهدات كمصدر للقانون الدولي الخاص باختلاف موضوعاته ففيما يتعلق بالجنسية تحرص الدول ألا تلجأ للمعاهدات إلا في إطار ضيق لأن الأمر يتعلق بركن من أركان الدولة وثيق الصلة بكيانها ،وهو ركن الشعب، وفي أغلب الأحيان تلجأ الدول للمعاهدات في مجال الجنسية لتحديد جنسية إقليم تغيرت السيادة عليه .كذلك تستعين الدول بالمعاهدات في علاج مشاكل تنازع الجنسيات ،سواء كان هذا التنازع سلبيا أو إيجابيا. وعلي العكس من ذلك يكثر لجوء الدول للاتفاقيات الدولية لتنظيم مركز الأجانب. وتبلغ أهمية المعاهدات اوجها في مجال تنازع القوانين .وقد تقوم المعاهدات بعلاج مشكلة تنازع القوانين عن طريق توحيد قواعد الإسناد الخاصة بمسألة معينة ،وقد تتضمن المعاهدة قواعد موضوعية تطبق مباشرة علي المسألة التي تنظمها دون اللجوء إلي أية قاعدة إسناد ،فيتم بذلك القضاء علي تنازع القوانين بالنسية لتلك المسألة في الدول الأطراف في المعاهدة . ومن أمثلة ذلك :
اتفاقيات جنيف بخصوص الشيك والكمبيالة والسند الاذني
اتفاقيات بروكسل بخصوص الملاحة البحرية
اتفاقية وارسو بخصوص الملاحة الجوية
وللمعاهدات دور هام أيضا في تنظيم قواعد الاختصاص القضائي وتنفيذ الأحكام الأجنبية .فقد تتفق عدة دول علي وضع قواعد موحدة لتحديد الاختصاص الدولي لمحاكم كل منها ،ولتحديد شروط التنفيذ في كل دولة للأحكام الصادرةlمن محاكم الدول الأخرى الأطراف في المعاهدة ’مثال ذلك معاهدة بروكسل في 27 سبتمبر 1968بين دول الجماعة الأوربية لتحديد الاختصاص القضائي لمحاكم الدول الأعضاء في تلك الجماعة ولتحديد شروط تنفيذ الأحكام الصادرة من تلك المحاكم . 

مبادئ القانون الدولي الخاص
نص المشرع الإماراتي في قانون المعاملات المدنية علي أنه يتبع فيما لم يرد بشأنه نص في المواد السابقة من أحوال التنازع مبادئ القانون الدولي الخاص. ولا يقصد بمبادئ القانون الدولي الخاص بعض المبادئ النظرية أو المجردة
ولكن المبادئ المطبقة فعلا في النظم القانونية الأخرى، وهي مبادئ تتسم بالعمومية لتضافر تلك النظم علي العمل بها

----------


## أم خطاب

بارك الله فيكم جميعا
الموضوع حلو وتعريفي للقانون الدولي الخاص وبشكل عام
وانا من قراء القانون الدولي ،،،

----------


## abdou_54

*السلام**عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتــــه** 
**شكـرا جزيلا على المـــوضوع الــرائع و المميز**تحيتــي*

----------

